# Calcium Carbonate



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

As some of you are aware, I was having l am having a water hardness problem. My water hardness from my tap is really low...like 1 or 2. I tried to increase with a KH Plus solution which worked REALLY well but it was not the cheapest solution. I have now gone to a more long term solution....I have added calcium carbonate granules into all my filters and was mentioned a few months ago by another forum member...he mentioned that 2 or 3 table spoons increased his hardness by maybe 2 or 3. Heres my issue...based on the REALLY LOW levels of my water, I have put in about a cupfull of calcium carbonate into my tank filter. It has been 3 - 4 days now and there has been no change in my hardness level...how long does it take, or does it seem like it is not working?


----------



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

Hmmm...5 days and no replies...was it something I said?...LOL


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww, I am sorry subAtomicScope!
My gh and kh are off the chart high, so have no experience with the opposite.
I am thinking Byron has the same issues as you, might want to try sending him a PM.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

What exactly have you put in the filters? Dolomite, marble chips, crushed coral...just so we know.

I use dolomite to add a degree of general hardness and maintain a stable pH. My tap water has zero GH and KH. Depending upon the water volume in the tank, it may take several days before you notice increased hardness from a cup of any of the afore-mentioned. Have you tested the hardness today, after five days?

Are you intending to keep fish that require harder water? This issue has a familiar sound to it, but I'm not recollecting the details.

Byron.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

When you make a water change, get Tums and put it on your new water. Make sure your hardness levels between tank water and tap water match evenly as hardness swings can kill your fish. Tums can cause your water to become "liquid rock" easily so be careful with it. Add crushed corals or seashells in your tank to help even out the hardness levels.

You really need the hardness level maintained high as it is often responsible for pH drops when the KH is absolutely very low.


----------



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

Tums...thats a new one that I have never heard before...what flavour Tums work the best??? Only kidding...LOL. Byron, I used the pebbles of pure Calcium Carbonate that is actually intended for Marine tanks...didnt work at all...I have however done a little more research on the issue, and found someone that recommened a controlled administration of Baking Soda...so I tried it and it seems to have worked. Last time I increased the hardness WAY TOO FAST and killed some of my fish...this time got the kH from 2 to 12 in like 8 - 10 days.
I am keeping live bearers at the moment and they require hardness of 10 - 30. Nice thing is, everything seems to work better with the harder water...color look brighter, fish seem happier, etc.

Thanks for all the answers


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I actually use Tums from time to time for my snails although I do not need it anymore because it does too good of a job that my water goes "liquid rock" with the stinking calcium deposits. Still an advantage for those with very soft water. You do need to watch out for cloudiness because Tums contains high sucrose responsible for that.


----------

